# Black poop from egg??



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

So I gave Rex an egg last night for a snack before bed time & his poop was jet black this morning with some egg shells in it. He's had raw eggs before & he didn't have black poop. He's been on raw for a week now & everything has been going great. The only other thing that was different was that I added a bit of ground beef to his meal. I'm trying to add beef slowly as he's only had chicken & lamb so far. I only added about 2 oz of beef - do you think that's what caused the black poop?? 
It wasn't a lot - just a couple of golf ball sized poops (actually a bit smaller) & then a couple of "liquid drops" at the end.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Watch his next poop and keep an eye on his behavior. Not to be alarmist, but black poops can mean blood somewhere in the digestive system. If the next one is black too, you probably ought to go to the vet.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

He's been acting normal, running around, playing, eating etc. What could cause blood in the digestive system??


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

He may have eaten something sharp, I don't know, but I do know that blood comes out black, not red. Not trying to scare you, just watch his poo.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Isabella said:


> So I gave Rex an egg last night for a snack before bed time & his poop was jet black this morning with some egg shells in it. He's had raw eggs before & he didn't have black poop. He's been on raw for a week now & everything has been going great. The only other thing that was different was that I added a bit of ground beef to his meal. I'm trying to add beef slowly as he's only had chicken & lamb so far. I only added about 2 oz of beef - do you think that's what caused the black poop??
> It wasn't a lot - just a couple of golf ball sized poops (actually a bit smaller) & then a couple of "liquid drops" at the end.
> Any thoughts?


I've never heard of or seen anything like you describe after feeding eggs or beef. Black poop often means bleeding somewhere in the digestive tract, perhaps the egg shell irritated it in some way. If it persists, take a stool sample in to the vet and have them do a fecal test.
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, black poop can mean blood in the intestine. Possibly scratched from an egg shell? Or it could be something else, keep watching him and take him in if it happens again.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, now i am *really* paranoid. I am at work until 5:15 & I won't be home until 5:45 - Is this too long to leave him? I'm going crazy here thinking about it.
Like I said, he was fine before I left work we played & ran around outside - everything was normal. If it was something serious wouldn't his behaviour been off?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Isabella said:


> ok, now i am *really* paranoid. I am at work until 5:15 & I won't be home until 5:45 - Is this too long to leave him? I'm going crazy here thinking about it.
> Like I said, he was fine before I left work we played & ran around outside - everything was normal. If it was something serious wouldn't his behaviour been off?


Not neccesariy yet. They can seem quite normal until things get very bad. That said, the fact that he is acting normal is certainly a good thing. Look at next poop, if black again take him to the vet. Or, if you're really worried, take him sooner.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

I am going to go check on him...can't leave until 1:00 though.
Thanks everyone for replying so quickly!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

When you give egg shell, you need to crush it as best you can so your dog can not only digest it, but it doesn't scratch the GI lining. If you are seeing it in the poo, it wasn't digested and you didn't crush it first.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Black poop is blood in stomach and upper intestines, lower intestines is red poop. Just watch, it should improve. Doerak had a puncture wound in his gum and all the blood he swallowed turned his poop black. So, it could be any number of things.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Well it was a long drive home & my heart was racing....I was so scared I'd find Rex in major pain or maybe even worse. He was fine & happy to see me as usual. So we went walking around outside & he pooped - OMG it was still black with egg shells in it . We kept going & he pooped again & that time it was brown & mushy but no egg shells. What a relief!! 

I'm a little nervous now about eggs. I always assumed you can give them a whole raw egg without crushing it. Does anyone give their dog a whole raw egg without any complications? And if you do, isn't it normal to find egg shells in their poop (minus the black poop of course)?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

If in fact the egg shell scratched the intestine, you can always just omit the shell. If you feed bones, he probably gets plenty of calcium anyway. The brown poop is a great sign s you can probably relax a little now. Glad to hear about it!


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Relayer said:


> If in fact the egg shell scratched the intestine, you can always just omit the shell. If you feed bones, he probably gets plenty of calcium anyway. The brown poop is a great sign s you can probably relax a little now. Glad to hear about it!


Thanks Relayer, 
Yes, Rex does get bones in his meals so maybe I'll leave the egg shells out for now.
I have been so paranoid since I started Rex on this raw diet. When I was on my way home today I contemplated going back to kibble. I was beating myself up thinking "what have I done???", if I kept him on just kibble this never would have happened!
I would never forgive myself if something happened. I'm always worried about him choking on bones & then today with the black poop I was so scared but I have done a lot of research on raw & I'd like to stick to it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Isabella said:


> Thanks Relayer,
> Yes, Rex does get bones in his meals so maybe I'll leave the egg shells out for now.
> I have been so paranoid since I started Rex on this raw diet. When I was on my way home today I contemplated going back to kibble. I was beating myself up thinking "what have I done???", if I kept him on just kibble this never would have happened!
> I would never forgive myself if something happened. I'm always worried about him choking on bones & then today with the black poop I was so scared but I have done a lot of research on raw & I'd like to stick to it.


It could have been a lot of things. Don't beat yourself up, you're obviously a very good parent.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Isabella said:


> Well it was a long drive home & my heart was racing....I was so scared I'd find Rex in major pain or maybe even worse. He was fine & happy to see me as usual. So we went walking around outside & he pooped - OMG it was still black with egg shells in it . We kept going & he pooped again & that time it was brown & mushy but no egg shells. What a relief!!
> 
> I'm a little nervous now about eggs. I always assumed you can give them a whole raw egg without crushing it. Does anyone give their dog a whole raw egg without any complications? And if you do, isn't it normal to find egg shells in their poop (minus the black poop of course)?


I feed raw eggs all the time, but not the shell. My dogs get bones as part of their diet and don't need the additional calcium.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a thought. Cash gets black poop when he eats dirt so was your dog near dirt? I try to discourage this but he goes into the garden sometimes before I notice and has gulped down a few bites. The next poop is usually a really dark brown or almost black. After that it is back to normal...until the next dirt buffet...

I didn't look at your dog's age...Cash is just a puppy...so if he's older he probably doesn't do this.


----------

